# Have a question about grading my lawn



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

I'm in the process of contacting and getting quotes from companies to have my yard graded. A project I would love to attempt but with so much on my plate as it is, I would never find the time. My question is….a company mentioned using tractor/bobcat and stripping off the top layer and continually working the pile "before too long it becomes mostly dirt". Would going that route set me up for a weed infestation after I've laid the sod? Grass is currently salad bar. Should I go out and hit it a couple times with glyphosate prior him coming out or would it be ok to go with what he's saying? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

What are you re-grading for? Low spots, drainage, mow height? I've got areas that that need to be re-graded too, some I can scrape a bit off and move, others need a little dirt or sand brought in to fill in. What you are trying to accomplish dictates what a contractor need to do to help achieve the end result you desire.

I would spray off the dirt before it's worked to make it easier on the crews machinery, and hopefully in turn cheaper for you. But where you really want to focus on herbicide is after it's graded. A couple apps of herbicide afterwards to ensure that weeds don't pop up in your new lawn.


----------



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

ALPHA said:


> What are you re-grading for? Low spots, drainage, mow height? I've got areas that that need to be re-graded too, some I can scrape a bit off and move, others need a little dirt or sand brought in to fill in. What you are trying to accomplish dictates what a contractor need to do to help achieve the end result you desire.
> 
> I would spray off the dirt before it's worked to make it easier on the crews machinery, and hopefully in turn cheaper for you. But where you really want to focus on herbicide is after it's graded. A couple apps of herbicide afterwards to ensure that weeds don't pop up in your new lawn.


It's an older home that was built in 1984. Previous owners didn't worry too much about landscape and it shows. Some areas along driveway are a good 10"-12" above driveway as well as throughout yard. The backyard is an overall mess. Sprained ankles waiting to happen and I have two dogs and two kids under 3. 
Spraying it all out before having them come out if I do decide to go with this particular company is something I considered doing. Just concerned that scraping top layer of grass off and mixing it all together rather than completely removing it will cause issues down the road in regards to weed seeds.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Spray with glyphosate before they come. I wouldn't worry too much about weeds with what they are planning as I don't think it will be any different than just scraping off the grass and discarding. As a bonus for mixing the dead grass into the soil, it is a bit of free organic matter and won't cause any issues. There won't be enough that it will cause settling. I would ask them to do final lawn grade with a Harley Rake if they have one as it will pull debris out of the soil and leave a perfect bed for seeding/sodding.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have some detail in a reno for mazama in my signature. I killed everything off before the Harley rake showed up. I would have loved to have just another everything out with the Harley rake but I needed to bring in soil to get the grade I needed.

If you decide to bring in soil, be sure to fallow to get any garbage out before moving forward.


----------

